# Radon Stage 6.0 Modell 2012



## stfu81 (20. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe eine Stage 6.0 aus 2012 was jetzt seit knapp 4 Wochen mir gehört.
Ich bau es auch schon auf meine Ansprüche um. Jetzt habe ich zwei Fragen: zum einen möchte ich einen anderen Dämpfer verbauen da der Fox RP2 BV doch schon in die Jahre gekommen ist. Welcher wäre dafür am besten geeignet?
Und wie sieht es mit der Haltbarkeit der Rock Shox Sid aus? Mir wurde gesagt durch den Leichtbau ist sie nur bedingt im Gelände einsetzbar...
Ich hatte bei meinem ZR Team ne Reba drin und die war ok fand ich. 

Ich würde mich über ein paar Ratschläge freuen

Bis jetzt habe ich eine komplette Magura MT6 Bremsanlage verbaut mit 180er Scheiben, Ergon GA1 Griffe und einen Easton EA50 Lenker. Ich packe morgen mal ein Foto rein.


----------



## stfu81 (20. Mai 2016)

Hier mal 2 Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike_O (25. Mai 2016)

Ich finds Schnieke! Ist zwar noch viel zu bunt, bist aber schon auf dem richtigen Weg 
Lass dich von dem Gesabbel hier nicht vogelig machen. Wie findest *Du* denn die Gabel?
Meine Revelation DPA ist angeblich auch der letzte Müll, taugt mir aber und alles andere ist völlig egal. 
Es kommt auch auf Dein Gewicht an und vor allem wie Du unterwegs bist. Ob Du mehr Gabel brauchst, kann Dir hier keiner ohne Weiteres sagen.
Ich würde einen RCT3 Debon Air einbauen, allein schon aus optischen Gründen.


----------



## stfu81 (25. Mai 2016)

Hallo Heike_O,

bis jetzt bin ich mit der Gabel ganz zu Frieden muss ich sagen. Auf jeden Fall ist sie nicht so steif wie meine alte Reba, das habe ich schon mitbekommen. Trotzdem macht sie ihren Job gut bis jetzt. Was mein Gewicht angeht ich bin mit ca 90kg nicht der Leichteste. Und ich bin auf Waldwegen und leichten Trails unterwegs. Und da macht das Bike wirklich super viel Spaß.
Den Dämpfer werde ich noch tauschen und ich hatte schon an den RT3 gedacht.


----------



## BODOPROBST (30. Mai 2016)

Dämpfer ist ein 190mm mit 51mm Hub und 2x 22,2x 8 Buchsen bei den RT3 passt der HV besser.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## stfu81 (30. Mai 2016)

Das ist echt nur ein 190er Dämpfer? Ich dachte der wäre länger gewesen...


----------



## BODOPROBST (30. Mai 2016)

stfu81 schrieb:


> Das ist echt nur ein 190er Dämpfer? Ich dachte der wäre länger gewesen...


Echt !!


----------



## stfu81 (30. Mai 2016)

Super, danke für die Info!


----------



## stfu81 (1. Juli 2016)

So,

hab mal wieder ne Runde gebaut.
Fulcrum Red Power XL sind drauf und neue Continental XKing in 26x2.20 Faltreifen und ein Selle Italia C2 sind jetzt verbaut. Das Ganze bringt mit dem Lenker und der Bremse ein halbes Kilo weniger auf der Waage.


----------



## stfu81 (19. September 2016)




----------



## stfu81 (19. September 2016)

So,
hab jetzt nen Rock Shox Monarch RT HV verbaut und der macht sich wirklich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axelx (24. September 2016)

Sehr schön, ich fahre den monarch RL am stage und bin damit voll zufrieden.
Vorteil ist, ich kann den Dämpfer komplett blockieren und hab somit kein Wippen mehr bergauf oder auf schnellen Geraden.

Wie bist du mit der Magura MT6 zufrieden? Ich habe die in der näheren Auswahl für mein HT.


----------



## stfu81 (25. September 2016)

Ich finde den Monarch auch besser als den Fox. Aber das kann ja alles auch subjektiv sein.
Die MT6 ist Klasse. Ich würde mir die immer wieder kaufen. Alleine schon die Einstellmöglichkeiten sind super und die Bremskraft sowieso.


----------

